

What are some psychological pricing tips when pricing products or services? - aarkfeld

I know there&#x27;s an incredible amount of psychology behind pricing products and services.<p>We&#x27;ve all seen the $x.99 method our entire lives and I recently read about not pricing services as a round number such as $10,000. Apparently more specific numbers like $10,350 seem more legitimate, calculated and personalized.<p>Are there any other pricing tips and strategies that people have found effective in practice or through research? What&#x27;s the thought process behind them?
======
tlb
See [http://www.nickkolenda.com/psychological-pricing-
strategies/](http://www.nickkolenda.com/psychological-pricing-strategies/),
recently discussed at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9501892](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9501892)

~~~
aarkfeld
Thank you! I didn't see that thread.

